
Ask HN: Has anyone made a major life decision randomly? - WhompingWindows
Since there is often limited information available regarding the future success of two or more different life paths, has anyone here bit the bullet and flipped a coin or otherwise randomly chosen how to proceed in life?
======
NoOn3
We almost always think we decide rationally, but frequently it's just
random...

